# Sticky  "About Threads and Posts in GRF Health Forum"



## CAROLINA MOM

You are entitled to your opinions on what you believe may or may not be a health issue, or what may or may not work to help an animal in its overall health. 

However if a post or thread is stated as a fact you may be asked to prove your statements, even with scientific articles, so others may know where you obtain your information.

* This forum does not substitute the use, or recommendations, of your veterinarian. 

Use this forum for informational purposes only. *


----------

